# Balloon Blue Texas?



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this a Balloon Blue Texas? If so, are balloon varieties just deformed or inbred?



http://imgur.com/YN5M9


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *mac10*,

I happen to have a female of what you referred to as a "Balloon Blue Texas" (naively purchased). I typically call her a "Short Bodied" Texas (Herichthys carpintis). I have also seen them called "dwarf" Texas cichlids in LFS; which is misleading as they grow to a reasonable size.

Based on my research and help from hobbyist on the forum; I determined/guessed it is a H. carpintis that is line bread for the short bodied trait; which I believe is originally a deformity.

In addition, I have read that although it has a shorter/smaller body shape, their organs tend to grow to the size of a typical H. carpintis creating health issues for the fish. As such, many hobbyists believe the practice of line breeding ornamental fish, such as the short bodied varieties, is a negative aspect of the aquarium hobby.

As I have mentioned, the above information is gather from reading forums/articles and could be considered speculation and popular opinion (i.e. I have not read any scientific journals/articles/essays).

However, I can share my experience with my "Short Bodied" H. carpintis. She was purchased at about the size of a dime and quickly grew to a young adult size of 5"-6" in approx. 8 months. Despite her restrictions to swim swiftly due to her body shape, she was aggressive and seemed to rule her tank mates of a male EBJD (who she tried to spawn with) and a male Bahia red (much larger than her). In the last sentence I said "was" because at approx. 3 years old and just under 7Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

I got this fish from a friend of mine that needed to find it a home due being overstocked and it trying to mate with a huge Bloodparrot.The LFS that sold it to him and said it was a Dwarf Blue Texas at 2.75" and that was as big it was going to get. :lol:It grew very fast. The texas built a nest and killed a 5" jellybean or balloon convict( i've heard it called) that was very aggressive just 2 months after it was put in. The BP was getting beat up pretty bad from liplocking so I took it off his hands. This fish is in a 40 gallon breeder by itself now. I was wondering how big it will get and if it would need a bigger tank. It does seem to be lonely and I don't know if i should put a convict or something in there or bring back to the LFS.


----------

